# Splash Dogs in Idaho. Anyone coming?



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

http://splashdogs.com/events/register/IdahoFair08-15.php

Just wondering if anyone is coming? I am going to try Sway at this and see how it goes. Should be a ton of fun!


----------

